# 3 phase weird reading



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

odd.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

And the voltage to ground was?


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Maybe it's fed with a single phase source? 120/240V obviously isn't a Wye system. 

Could be a 4wire delta supply and the A phase isn't brought out to eliminate the chance of the highleg until the warehouse is repaired because 3phase won't be needed until then? They may have just jumpered A and B together so you can use all the spots in the panel during construction?

Just guessing though, I don't know how they do things in your area.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I agree with Steve I think it's single phase, that's the easiest solution. Otherwise it could only be a very broken high leg.

-John


----------

